# Sundsvall, Sweden



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Sundsvall* - a small city (pop. approximatelly 94.955) located in the middle of Sweden (distances between Sundsvall and the northernmost and southernmost points of the country are equal (app. 1500 km. to each side); distance from Stockholm - 395 km.)). 
Sundsvall is mainly dominated by the pulp and paper industry, and the aluminium production, also by banks, insurance companies, telecommunications administration and a number of large public data-processing centres such as the national social insurance board. The main campus of the newly established Mid Sweden University is also located in the city.
Let's explore Sundsvall together. 


Sundsvall by night 5 by mikael_18, on Flickr


Sundsvall Night by Tom Kempers, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A few more aerial views:


Sundsvall by night by aixcracker, on Flickr


Sundsvall by ajplanck, on Flickr


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Seems to be a nice town.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

It is, i think. The architecture is nice there.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

From what I see in te picture it seems that it mostly modernist? But maybe old town is not visible in these pics.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

joshsam said:


> From what I see in te picture it seems that it mostly modernist? But maybe old town is not visible in these pics.


The old town is captured in all the pictures. Actually, it is the most beautiful part of the town.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Storgatan - the main street of Sundsvall*

*Storagatan* - the main street of Sundsvall. Many shops, caffees and bars are there:


Sundsvall_in_Sweden_Storgatan by Gerhard Palnstorfer, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*'Casino Cosmopol'*

'Casino Cosmopol' located in the city center:


Casino Cosmopol, Sundsvall by eikei, on Flickr


Casino Cosmopol by photographer Hans Wessberg, on Flickr

more to come later.. :cheers:


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Mainstreet looks good indeed


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

It is also called esplanade, if i am not mistaken.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

looks like a one nice and interesting city.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A very nice building located in Storgatan:


Sundsvall building by Lila Rache, on Flickr

Pleas, notice a classical Swedish telephone booth, _Rikstelefom_.


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

Sundsvall is a really nice city and it actually feels larger than it is.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Dahlis said:


> Sundsvall is a really nice city and it actually feels larger than it is.


Well, even pictures reveal that it looks a bit larger.


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Thank you for the great pictures!

I'm about to study at Mid Sweden University next year, from January till June. Can't wait to go there. More people here studying in Sundsvall? 

I also saw that typical Swedish telephones in Stockholm (Södermalm).


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

SimsPlanet2 said:


> Thank you for the great pictures!
> 
> I'm about to study at Mid Sweden University next year, from January till June. Can't wait to go there. More people here studying in Sundsvall?
> 
> I also saw that typical Swedish telephones in Stockholm (Södermalm).


Very nice to know that! Hopefully, you will like the place and studies there.


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow, so beautiful!!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

dj4life said:


> A very nice building located in Storgatan:
> 
> 
> Sundsvall building by Lila Rache, on Flickr


Same building at night:










Source: http://jennyam.blogg.se/2011/january/unna-dig-en-weekendresa-till-den-vackra-norrl.html


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

How surprising to see a thread about Sundsvall here. Great pictures. kay:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Sundsvall is famous for its nice architecture. A rarely seen city. Hope more pics will be posted.


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

In the end of the 19th century almost all of the city burned to the ground. At the same time it had it's economical peak thanks to a surge in the timber industry. 

Thats why the city feels more continental than any other in the enitre of northern Sweden.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

One of the main landmarks of Subndsvall is Gustav Adolf chuch (_Gustav Adolfskyrkan_). It is a church built in new gothic style in 1894 (rebuiklt in 1952):


A church in Sundsvall by Lila Rache, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Hasse78 said:


> How surprising to see a thread about Sundsvall here. Great pictures. kay:





Nightsky said:


> Sundsvall is famous for its nice architecture. A rarely seen city. Hope more pics will be posted.


Thank you very much for nice words, guys. The beautiful architecture of Sundsvall is what pushed me to present it here.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Lovely shot.....thanks.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Linguine said:


> Lovely shot.....thanks.


Thank you. It is the city that makes pictures look beautiful, though.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A view towards the city from quite an unusual angle:


Sundsvall by ajplanck, on Flickr

and..


Sundsvall by Fotogubben, on Flickr


Untitled by gaqzi, on Flickr


Untitled by gaqzi, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice panorama....


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

:|


Linguine said:


> Nice panorama....


Indeed. The surrounding mountains offer really nice views. kay:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

And another aerial:

@ Jonas Salmonsson, German photo community








@ Jonas Salmonsson

Source: http://www.*****************/search...N0YXJ0IjtzOjI6IjE2Ijt9&pos=19&display=7390604


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice to see a less famous Swedish town here. Sundsvall seems nice, the nature and buildings! It almost feels like a metropolis in rural Norrland.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Nightsky said:


> Nice to see a less famous Swedish town here. Sundsvall seems nice, the nature and buildings! It almost feels like a metropolis in rural Norrland.


Indeed. Sundsvall seems to be nice city from many perspectives.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

I still can't stop posting aerial pictures 


Utsikt över Sundsvall - IMG_9648_3 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


Sundsvall - Norra berget, IMG_9134_3 by ffagency.com, on Flickr









Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A picture taken from the vision of the future city.  By the way, it is a hotel located on the mountaint that shines at night.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A wake-up call:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvall seen from the baloon:


balloon2 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


ballooon by ffagency.com, on Flickr

and the surrounding mountains:











Södra berget - Sundsvall - ray of light by ffagency.com, on Flickr


Panorama @ Norra berget in Sundsvall by ffagency.com, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More Sundsvall:


IMG_4183 by la5me, on Flickr


marketsquare sundvall by la5me, on Flickr


IMG_4185 by la5me, on Flickr


Sundsvall City by Follow 2 C, on Flickr


Vängåvan - DSC04104 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


MS. Medvind by Da Niel Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

just awesome, beautiful images from Sweden....:cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some more views of Sundsvall:


A07424 by davidnaylor83, on Flickr


A07452 by davidnaylor83, on Flickr


A07464 by davidnaylor83, on Flickr


----------



## olyasizova86 (Oct 23, 2012)

UAU

_______________________
http://gates.su/garage/sectional


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More Sundsvall:


balloon2 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


IMG_4187 by la5me, on Flickr


fall in sundsvall by bjorman2, on Flickr


Villa Merlo by Jesper Nordström, on Flickr


aglantan-sundsvall by ffagency.com, on Flickr


ballooon by ffagency.com, on Flickr

Some pictures of the nature surrounding the city:

the fith largest river of Sweden, Indalsälven, flows into the Bothnian bay (Bothnian Sea) not ver far the city


Sundsvall by moi-94, on Flickr

the woods 


Untitled by Jesper Nordström, on Flickr


Untitled by Jesper Nordström, on Flickr

like many other coastal cities, Sundsvall has a set of nearby located islands that are scattered in the Baltic Sea


Untitled by Jesper Nordström, on Flickr


Untitled by Jesper Nordström, on Flickr


----------



## Italiano95 (Jul 28, 2010)

^^ Beautiful Pictures, Both the landscape, the city and the girl! 


:cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks you, mate! Nice to know that you liked the pictures. That girl caught my attention, too.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Autumn Sundsvall, Sweden by andreasohman, on Flickr


Sundsvall 21:00 by William Lindstedt, on Flickr


36/40 by Najwa Marafie - Free Photographer, on Flickr


Hirschska huset i Sundsvall by ffagency.com, on Flickr


Sundsvall Esplanade, Sweden by Mikaela Mueller, on Flickr


Stadshuset och Rikstelefon by photographer Hans Wessberg, on Flickr


Casino Cosmopol by photographer Hans Wessberg, on Flickr


Casino Cosmopol by photographer Hans Wessberg, on Flickr


Casino Cosmopol by photographer Hans Wessberg, on Flickr


Kulturmagasinet by photographer Hans Wessberg, on Flickr


Kulturmagasinet by photographer Hans Wessberg, on Flickr


Mittuniversitetet by photographer Hans Wessberg, on Flickr


Mittuniversitetet by photographer Hans Wessberg, on Flickr


by night by Jesper Nordström, on Flickr


Intersection by ajplanck, on Flickr


Untitled by gaqzi, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A misty view over bay of Sundsvall:


Untitled by Jesper Nordström, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Fountain by mammalito, on Flickr


Sundsvall building 11 by Nicke S, on Flickr


An Interesting Sundsvall building by Lila Rache, on Flickr


Bankgatan by eikei, on Flickr


Sundsvall building by Lila Rache, on Flickr


Sundsvall fountain by punkwalrus, on Flickr


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Great pictures. What a beauty, not only the girl but the city aswell.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A panoramic view form of the mountains:

*scroll ->*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Hasse78 said:


> Great pictures. What a beauty, not only the girl but the city aswell.


Well noticed, mate! kay:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

DSC_4836 by gibilee, on Flickr


dragon helsingborg by gibilee, on Flickr


dragon helsingborg by gibilee, on Flickr


DSC_4830 by gibilee, on Flickr


DSC_4833 by gibilee, on Flickr


dragon helsingborg by gibilee, on Flickr


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Awesome pictures! Lots of good memories there. I miss Sundsvall!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

SimsPlanet2 said:


> Awesome pictures! Lots of good memories there. I miss Sundsvall!


Maybe there are some chances for you to come back to Sweden?


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great images from Sundsvall....:cheers2:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More Sundsvall:


Sundsvall panorama by ffagency.com, on Flickr


Alnö - Sweden's Hawaii by aerocott, on Flickr


PC251291 by danique, danique, on Flickr


by night by Jesper Nordström, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A panoramic view:

_image hosted on *flickr*_








Panorama over Sundsvall facing north by Oscar.Ridderheim, on Flickr


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Awesome panorama! 

I made this panorama earlier this year at Alnö (Spikarna) near Sundsvall:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

^^

What a nice view and picture! Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

IMG_9309_2 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


IMG_1634 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


DSC03069 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


DSC03529 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


DSC03281 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


DSC02796 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


DSC02763 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


IMG_8203 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


DSC01454 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


DSC02926 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


DSC02757 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


DSC02676 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


DSC02382 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The winter is back to Sundsvall:


DSC04389 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


DSC04396 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


----------



## Mr.Johnson (Mar 2, 2008)

nice town)


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Mr.Johnson said:


> nice town)


Yep, it looks like that for sure.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A garden near the harbour:


Hamnträdgården by krickolina, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A festival-ready Sunsvall:


Christmas decorations in Sundsvall by eikei, on Flickr


Casino Cosmopol, Sundsvall by eikei, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Snow-white Sundsvall:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ridderheim/8323473414/in/photostream/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Storgatan with Christmas decorations:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8322819137/


----------



## Ekenstad (Jan 16, 2010)

dj4life said:


> The old town is captured in all the pictures. Actually, it is the most beautiful part of the town.


The old town acctually burnt down in 1721 when the russians attacked and plundered and burned the city down. Then rebuilt but burnt again in 1803. The oldsest parts are now from the 1800's which is not very old is it?


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

IMGP6891 by leendeleo, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Södea berget i Sundsvall by christer carlström, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvall by vildhasse, on Flickr


DSC04594 by vildhasse, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More pictures of the central parts of Sundsvall:


















































































Source: http://www.sundsvallsbilder.com.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

splendid photos from Sundsvall. :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Linguine said:


> splendid photos from Sundsvall. :cheers:


Nice to know that you like the picture I chose.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvall in the Snow by matthew.bromley, on Flickr


Sundsvall in the Snow by matthew.bromley, on Flickr


Sundsvall in the Snow by matthew.bromley, on Flickr


Sundsvall in the Snow by matthew.bromley, on Flickr


Sundsvall in the Snow by matthew.bromley, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A07424 by davidnaylor83, on Flickr


A07453 by davidnaylor83, on Flickr


A07452 by davidnaylor83, on Flickr


A07464 by davidnaylor83, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvall-By-Night by Sofia Bee, on Flick


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

DSC04389 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some architectural variety to be found in Sundsvall:

Stenstaden/The Stone City - City center


Stenstaden by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr


Velocipeder by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr


Storgatan by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr


Skrytbygge by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr


Stadshus by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr


Hotel Knaust by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr


Knausttrappa 1 by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr

Mitthögskolan/The high school of the Middle region area


Mitthögskolan 5 by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr


Mitthögskolan 9 by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr


Mitthögskolan 8 by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr


Kv. Åbrinken by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr

Kulturmagasinet


Kulturmagasinet 3 by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr


Kulturmagasinet 2 by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr


Kulturmagasinet 1 by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr

Casino 


Casino Cosmopol 1 by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr


Casino Cosmopol 4 by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

Beutiful pictures! Sundsvall really is the capital of Norrland!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More Sundsvall:


Drake 1 by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr


Drake 3 by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr


Drake 4 o 5 by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr


Flygande drake by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr


Drake uppåt väggarna by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr


Lagt kort ligger by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr


Springvatten by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Dahlis said:


> Beutiful pictures! Sundsvall really is the capital of Norrland!


Indeed. The town has some beautiful architecture. Also, the location of it is quite specific, if compared to other larger cities in Sweden. 
Nice to know that you liked the pictures. More to come.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvall par ajplanck, sur Flickr


Sundsvall par ajplanck, sur Flickr


Sundsvall par ajplanck, sur Flickr


Intersection par ajplanck, sur Flickr


Sundsvall at night 1 (crop suggested by Rachael) par eikei, sur Flickr


1000695 par ajplanck, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A few more aerial pictures of Sundsvall:


Sundsvall 130329 par ffagency.com, sur Flickr


Good Friday in HDR par ffagency.com, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Art in the harbour area:


36/40 by Najwa Marafie - Free Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

IMG_6439_2 par ffagency.com, sur Flickr


IMG_8615 par ffagency.com, sur Flickr


IMG_7766 par ffagency.com, sur Flickr


Torget, Sundsvall 21 February 2012 par ffagency.com, sur Flickr


IMG_1543 par ffagency.com, sur Flickr


IMG_7782 par ffagency.com, sur Flickr


Stockholmshuset par Andersannipal, sur Flickr


Sundsvall by night. - IMG_9650 par ffagency.com, sur Flickr


Utsikt över Sundsvall / View of Sundsvall, Sweden par ffagency.com, sur Flickr


Sundsvall - Norra berget, IMG_9134_3 par ffagency.com, sur Flickr

Damn, I become Sundsvall addicted. :cheers: :colgate:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

stenstan2 par ffagency.com, sur Flickr


IMG_0935 par ffagency.com, sur Flickr


IMG_0943 par ffagency.com, sur Flickr


Intersection par ajplanck, sur Flickr


Fireworks par ajplanck, sur Flickr


Sundsvall, Sweden, Norra berget par ffagency.com, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Finally, a real aerial view of Sundsvall! 


Sundsvall by day! Mot Göteborg och Olympiatravet! par Svanebo, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvall city 17 maj 2013 by fotografanders, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Hedbergska parken, Sundsvall by henke eriksson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvall. Suecia. par avictordomingo, sur Flickr


Villa Grankulla par photographer Hans Wessberg, sur Flickr


Treasure island, Sundsvall par andi luzi, sur Flickr


Sundsvall, sunrise par andi luzi, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A few summertime pictures:


DSC02212 par OliviaM84, sur Flickr


DSC02199 par OliviaM84, sur Flickr


DSC02201 par OliviaM84, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Fountain by Axel Coffey Rosell, on Flickr


Street in Stenstaden by Axel Coffey Rosell, on Flickr


Betlehemskyrkan, Sundsvall by Axel Coffey Rosell, on Flickr


Sundsvall Sky. by Axel Coffey Rosell, on Flickr


Church in Sundsvall by Axel Coffey Rosell, on Flickr


Hotel Knaust, Marmortrappan by photographer Hans Wessberg, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvall panorama by ffagency.com, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A nice night view over Sundsvall:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ridderheim/8209619174/in/pool-sundsvall/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvall city 17 maj 2013 by fotografanders, on Flickr


Stora torget i Sundsvall by fotografanders, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvall by fotografanders, on Flickr


Sundsvall by fotografanders, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9466324658/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvall, Sweden, Norra berget by ffagency.com, on Flickr


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Beautiful city and surroundings. Next month I'm gonna visit it again. Can't wait for the views over the city from Norra Berget.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

flowertown Sundsvall by Kadri Kalvo, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Christmas morning in Sundsvall by Björn Nijen Granberg, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pausanias/9554643177/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pausanias/9557430014/in/set-72157635154950019/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Utsikt från Norra berget par fotografanders, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

IMG_3719_HDR by ffagency.com, on Flickr


Sundsvall - utsikt by ffagency.com, on Flickr


GA-kyrkan, Sundsvall by ffagency.com, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Vängåvan Sundsvall by fotografanders, on Flickr


Sundsvall i kvällsljus by fotografanders, on Flickr


Figurerna på stadshuset i Sundsvall by fotografanders, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvalls Bron by Dreadlund, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

water sundsvall by Dreadlund, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Birsta ex by Dreadlund, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

DSC07934 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


DSC07942 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


DSC07947 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

DSC07943 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


DSC07953 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


DSC07948 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

DSC08253 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


DSC07881 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


DSC07896 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

IMG_9042 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


IMG_9043 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


IMG_0610 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

IMG_3764 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


storgatan-bright by ffagency.com, on Flickr


IMG_1062 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

IMG_1063 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


DSC07996 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


DSC07053 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


DSC07044 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

DSC08295 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


DSC08294 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


DSC08297 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

sodra-deep by ffagency.com, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvall by ajplanck, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvall by ajplanck, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvall by ajplanck, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The mist - DSC08501 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvall by ajplanck, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

4701-4702-4703 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


Sundsvallsbron under konstruktion by fotografanders, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Fagervik at Timrå by engstrom.emil, on Flickr

Höga Kusten bron at Härnösand by engstrom.emil, on Flickr

Sörbygden by engstrom.emil, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

View over Sundsvall from the new bridge:

Sundsvall sett från nya bron by fotografanders, on Flickr

Sundsvall by fotografanders, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Anonymous man #2 by qmiW, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

IMG_0749.jpg by ybrl, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

An ordinary day, doing ordinary things like shopping in downtown Sundsvall. I felt a bit weird, sonewhat out of place. Was it my yellow jacket while all others were wearing black? Not sure. What is important? What is real? What really matters? Oh well... by Boris Krielen, on Flickr

Sundsvall, vinter by ffagency.com, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvall, Sweden, HDR night shot by ffagency.com, on Flickr

Casino Cosmopol Sundsvall by patrik722, on Flickr

Sundsvallsbron, Sundsvall bridge, February 22, 2015, Sundsvall, Sweden by ffagency.com, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvall panorama, March 2015 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvall mist by ffagency.com, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Kyrkan by nordgermanen, on Flickr

Stenstan, Sundsvall by ffagency.com, on Flickr

sunrise-14.jpg by hyperion83, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Casino Cosmopol by nordgermanen, on Flickr

Hunden, skulptur, Sundsvalls hamn by nordgermanen, on Flickr

Offentlig utsmyckning, Sundsvalls hamn by nordgermanen, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvall 1 April 2015 by ffagency.com, on Flickr

Storgatan i Sundsvall, 1 April 2015 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvall by Buberr, on Flickr

Sundsvall by Buberr, on Flickr

Sundsvall by Buberr, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvall by nicejimmypage, on Flickr

Sundsvall-dragon City/ Sweden by nicejimmypage, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Vårfestival på Kulturmagasinet med Spectra Gospel. by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

BMX, Sundsvall, Sweden, May 23 by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Kulturmagasinet by nordgermanen, on Flickr

Bilblioteket by nordgermanen, on Flickr

Sundsvall centrum by nordgermanen, on Flickr

Sundsvall, fontän by nordgermanen, on Flickr

Sundsvall centrum by nordgermanen, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Casino Cosmopol, Sundsvall by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr

Stenstan, Sundsvall by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr

Vängåvan fountain, Sundsvall, Seden by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvall.Dans la rue.8 by Antoine SIPOS, on Flickr

Sundsvall.La fontaine de la Place de l'Esplanade. by Antoine SIPOS, on Flickr

Sundsvall.Dans la rue.5 by Antoine SIPOS, on Flickr

Sundsvall.La rue piétonne Radhusgatan. by Antoine SIPOS, on Flickr

Sundsvall.Dans la rue.3 by Antoine SIPOS, on Flickr

Sundsvall centrum by nordgermanen, on Flickr

Sundsvall.Place de l'Esplanade.2 by Antoine SIPOS, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Vängåvan i Sundsvall by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr

Stenstaden by Geson Rathnow, on Flickr

Stenstaden by Geson Rathnow, on Flickr

Stenstaden by Geson Rathnow, on Flickr

Esplande in Sundsvall by Geson Rathnow, on Flickr

Café by Geson Rathnow, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Stenstaden by Geson Rathnow, on Flickr

Stenstaden by Geson Rathnow, on Flickr

Stenstaden by Geson Rathnow, on Flickr

Stenstaden by Geson Rathnow, on Flickr

Stenstaden by Geson Rathnow, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Stenstaden by Geson Rathnow, on Flickr

Kulturmagasinet by Geson Rathnow, on Flickr

Stenstaden by Geson Rathnow, on Flickr

Bridge in Sundsvall by Geson Rathnow, on Flickr

Advertising dragons in Sundsvall by Geson Rathnow, on Flickr

Mittuniversitetet - Campus Sundsvall by Geson Rathnow, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Mittuniversitetet - Campus Sundsvall by Geson Rathnow, on Flickr

Sundsvall.L'église Gustave Adolf.12 by Antoine SIPOS, on Flickr

Sundsvall.Vue sur la ville et le pont Sundsvallbron.1 by Antoine SIPOS, on Flickr

Sundsvall.Le casino.2 by Antoine SIPOS, on Flickr

Sundsvall.Dans la rue.5 by Antoine SIPOS, on Flickr

Sundsvall.Dans la rue.6 by Antoine SIPOS, on FlickrSundsvall.Dans la rue.8 by Antoine SIPOS, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvall.Dans la rue.2 by Antoine SIPOS, on Flickr

Sundsvall.La rue piétonne Radhusgatan. by Antoine SIPOS, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Stogatan, Sundsvall, Sweden by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr

Storgatan, Sundsvall by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr

Vängävan, Sundsvall by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Bureplatsen / Burefestivalen, Sundsvall by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvall, Sweden by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr

Hotel Knaust by 鼎鈞 吳, on Flickr

市區 by 鼎鈞 吳, on Flickr

市區 by 鼎鈞 吳, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvall harbour by Simon Inns, on Flickr

E4 bridge in Sundsvall by Simon Inns, on Flickr

Sundsvall Centrum by Simon Inns, on Flickr

Sundvall Centrum Panoramic by Simon Inns, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Classic cars by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Blue hour Sundsvall by Andreas Lindström, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvall, Sweden, HDR by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr

IMG_2605 by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr

IMG_2509 by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Alnö church:

Alnö 新教堂 by 鼎鈞 吳, on Flickr

Alnö 新教堂 by 鼎鈞 吳, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvall (4) by Hayo van Loon, on Flickr

Sundsvall (5) by Hayo van Loon, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sunset in Sundsvall, 150816 by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr

Sundsvall, Sweden, August 18, 2015 by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr

Sunset in Sundsvall, Sweden. August 16, 2015 by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvall, Sweden, August 2015 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Sundsvall, Sweden, August 2015 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Sundsvall, Sweden, August 2015 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Sundsvall, Sweden, August 2015 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Sundsvall, Sweden, August 2015 by hectorlo, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvall, Sweden, August 2015 by hectorlo, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvall, Sweden, August 2015 by hectorlo, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Stadshuset i Sundsvall / Sundsvall Town Hall by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Autumn colours, Sundsvall, Sweden by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr

sundsvall GA kyrkan by Anders Nilsson, on Flickr

Panoramabild Sundsvall by Anders Nilsson, on Flickr

Norrsken över Sundsvall 2 by Anders Nilsson, on Flickr

Norrsken över Sundsvall by Anders Nilsson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Casino by Johan Dohrman, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Morning Light by Johan Dohrman, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Morning dreams.jpg by Johan Dohrman, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvall, Sweden, October 4, 2015 by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Shopping by [email protected], on Flickr

Sundsvall bridge by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvalls båthamn by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvall, Sweden, October 30, 2015, #1 by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr

Sundsvall, Sweden, October 30, 2015, #3 by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr

Sundsvall, Sweden, October 30, 2015, #2 by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr

Traffic - Light trail shot by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

DSCF2332.jpg by Johan Dohrman, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Full moon light by Etienne Raymond, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvall - November 2015 by paulthompson3747, on Flickr

Sundsvall - November 2015 by paulthompson3747, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Northern Lights by Mats Holmberg, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvall by night, February 21, 2016 by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

出發前 Sundsvall 街景 by 鼎鈞 吳, on Flickr

出發前 Sundsvall 街景 by 鼎鈞 吳, on Flickr

出發前 Sundsvall 街景 by 鼎鈞 吳, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvall Street Rulers, 2016 by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Merlo castle in Timrå

Merlo slott/castle, Timrå, Sweden by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Vängvan, Sundsvall by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A few aerial pictures of Sundsvall and the eponomous bay:

Sundsvall, Sweden by plane by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr

Sundsvall, Sweden by plane by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvall, Sweden, June 12, 2016. Aerial view by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvall, Sweden, May 31, 2016, 2 by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvall, Sweden, May 2016 by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvall, Sweden, March 10 by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sunrise in Sundsvall, Sweden, October 26, 2016 by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvall, October 20, 2016 by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvallsbron, Sweden, February 15, 2017 by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr

Sundsvall, Sweden, February 2017 by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr

Sundsvall, Sweden, February 2017 by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvall, Sweden, November 30 by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr

Sundsvall, Sweden, January 5 by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr


----------

